# MTH wiring instruction problem



## PoPDan (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello train buffs

Anyone understand the instruction for the wiring of the MTH gas station or 
the MTH speedy car was...?

The problem I have is trying to understand MTH instructions.

Here goes You have terminal A B C D E

A_ red wire to terminal (+), black wire to activation switch
B_ black wire to terminal (-) 
C_ black wire to activation source
D_ red wire to terminal (+)
E_ black wire to terminal (-)

I don't understand hooking A with red wire and black wire. I do understand
D and E operates the building light 
red pos from D to terminal 
black neg. to terminal

Thanks HELP 

PoPDan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Big TIme Edit* 
Thanks to B&M for finding the manual I couldn't.:appl:

It helps to know where abcde are located.



















Anthing more and I will need to see the directions by link or copy.( I just knew it)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice smiley-light, T-Man. *L*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, Can't do without my paint program.
I wish MTH had more manuals online. What's a gas station suppose to do anyways?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's a place for your passengers to politely relieve their flatulence. No open flames, please!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I wish MTH had more manuals online. What's a gas station suppose to do anyways?


They have a gas station manual online 

Apparenlty a car drives out of the garage...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I liked my answer better!


----------



## PoPDan (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you Mr. T Man

Problem was just did not seem correct take terminal and connect red and black wires
together. Look like a short read to happen to me.
Again thanks for the confirmation terminal (A) gets Red and black wire


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

PoPDan said:


> Thank you Mr. T Man
> 
> Problem was just did not seem correct take terminal and connect red and black wires
> together. Look like a short read to happen to me.
> Again thanks for the confirmation terminal (A) gets Red and black wire



Wow that's great. A succcess story.
It would be of interests to readers if you could do a short You tube clip.
I have never seen one operate.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back, PoPDan---when do we get to see this thing work?


----------

